# General > General >  New Wick High School - Site debate (merged threads)

## WickLad08

We need to get together and stop the Highland Council from destroying one of our most beautiful areas of the town, Bignold Park and turning it into the site for the new High School.

WE MUST SAY NO!!!!!!

Online petition link coming soon.

Please all keep an aye out for it and sign.

Thank you

----------


## Sara Jevo

If they use a bit of the park for the new school, couldn't you turn the site of the existing school into an area of park to offset the loss?

----------


## Gronnuck

Would you rather they build the new school piecemeal on the site of the old school and disrupt the education of the children for the next three or four years?

It would be cheaper and less disruptive to build new so the children are only disturbed when they move from one building to the other.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> We need to get together and stop the Highland Council from destroying one of our most beautiful areas of the town, Bignold Park and turning it into the site for the new High School.
> 
> WE MUST SAY NO!!!!!!
> 
> Online petition link coming soon.
> 
> Please all keep an aye out for it and sign.
> 
> Thank you


Is that coz you live across the road from it ?  And which part of that park is beautiful???   Bleak is a better word to describe the Bignold park .

I agree it would be a shame for the kids if they moved their football & rugby pitches elsewhere but that would probably happen if they do build a school on that site.

----------


## Tubthumper

> We need to get together and stop the Highland Council from destroying one of our most beautiful areas of the town, Bignold Park and turning it into the site for the new High School.
>  WE MUST SAY NO!!!!!!
>  Online petition link coming soon.
>  Please all keep an aye out for it and sign.
>  Thank you


Will that be a NO TO ANY KIND OF CHANGE IN WICK petition then? Just remind me, how long did it take to get the Wick all-weather footie pitch (the last gasp of the dying Caithness District Council) built because of all the arguing?
I reckon it will be backed up by a 'No to a brand new school, swimming pool and library' petition as well, closely followed by a 'Highland Council don't care about us boo-hoo'.
I'm watching with interest  ::

----------


## WICKER10

> We need to get together and stop the Highland Council from destroying one of our most beautiful areas of the town, Bignold Park and turning it into the site for the new High School.
> 
> WE MUST SAY NO!!!!!!
> 
> Online petition link coming soon.
> 
> Please all keep an aye out for it and sign.
> 
> Thank you


Would it Not be better to wait and see what the Council plans are before starting this petition.
I am told all the plans etc are to be on display on the 28 June in the Assembly Rooms.

----------


## Neil Howie

> Please all keep an *aye* out for it and sign.


The closer a school to you the better methinks,

----------


## Venture

Keep your eyes open - I'm sure there may well be those amongst us who will answer "Aye" to the question - Let's Stop Highland Council Building a School on Bignold Park. :Wink:

----------


## _Ju_

> If they use a bit of the park for the new school, couldn't you turn the site of the existing school into an area of park to offset the loss?


The cost involved in returning built grounds into parkland is too much. The old highschool will never become a park.
They have the space out the back to build part of the new school and the possibility to use that space while they recover the historical building.
Barring that, if you are going to build from scratch, build it outside of the town, so that walking into town for the chippy just isn't worthwhile (and if you do, you get a bit of excercise!). Also less problems with school traffic. The chippies might complain, though.

----------


## lynne duncan

i'm voting for the school to be in the bignold if the council could provide another area to be used for recreational purposes ie knock down the redundant buildings at the high school and use the space for parking and changing room facilites, 
leave the nold where it is, however the state of the nold is deteriorating and is there money to replace the equipment in the councils budget


or why don't they buy 2 fields out beside tescos and build there and that would leave the bignold alone

----------


## Murdina Bug

I'm opposed to building on the Bignold Park as I think it is just not big enough for all that is proposed. Go to google maps and take a look at the available space.  If you put in all the buildings, plus a community area of swimming pool and possibly library - plus outdoor pitches then it's going to be pretty cramped.  Hemmed in on all sides as well.  

On principle I object to any 'consultation' which gives you a choice of build on existing site or build on Bignold Park.  Hardly thinking outside the box is it?  What about a purchase of that huge field on the right as you go up Newton Hill (again refer google maps!).  Would a new school/community facility requirement not satisfy the need for compulsory purchase of a field?

----------


## achingale

The best way forward would be to send letters to parents and ask them about a new site. Maybe a few suggestions from them would give food for thought. It would be a shame to lose the park.

----------


## Venture

HRC have already looked at the possibility of other sites but according to them there are none. Apparently the only two sites available, both owned by HRC, are the Bignold and the playing fields at the back of the school. There is no way they will put out money to buy a new site.

----------


## upolian

Why would anybody be against this? Infact  ::  Im not arguing.

----------


## WICKER10

What about a purchase of that huge field on the right as you go up Newton Hill (again refer google maps!).  Would a new school/community facility requirement not satisfy the need for compulsory purchase of a field?[/quote]
There are Parks on both sides of Newton Road that could be Looked at.
The Park Behind the North school is Also Big enough.
The Council should be looking at the Bigger Picture and think about the Primary schools also as i believe some of them are going to require Major Work on the Buildings within the next few years.
Why Not look at the ground where the primary school joins onto the High school Park .

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Build it on the Wick side, behind the North School .  The kids have had to walk over to the dark side for over 100 years- time for a change  :Grin:

----------


## Scunner

> The best way forward would be to send letters to parents and ask them about a new site. Maybe a few suggestions from them would give food for thought. It would be a shame to lose the park.


 
By the time that the school is built, the bairns will propably have left.

----------


## scorrie

> i'm voting for the school to be in the bignold if the council could provide another area to be used for recreational purposes ie knock down the redundant buildings at the high school and use the space for parking and changing room facilites,


No danger whatever of that happening.

If the new school DOES get built at the Bignold Park, the old school/site will be sold to the highest bidder and the Highland Council will (I would imagine) trouser the cash. I wonder if anyone knows whether HRC will guarantee to plough any money raised from the sale of the old school/site solely into the town of Wick, should that scenario transpire?

----------


## scorrie

> And which part of that park is beautiful???   Bleak is a better word to describe the Bignold park .


Try living in an inner city with no green in sight and you realise that any stretch of grass is an oasis. All it takes is a football, a picnic blanket and/or an imagination to provide respite from the concrete jungle. We have very little of such in this town so why let it be pissed away?

----------


## cuddlepop

If it means your losing the only greenfield site in Wick to build the school then I'm sure they have to replace it,like for like. ::

----------


## Venture

> Don't give up, for God's sake!!!!!


Oh there's quite a few would like to see some giving up the fight.  No chance of that happening Tubs, so don't worry. ::

----------


## scorrie

> Don't worry Tubs, slight drop in the energy level there but I  and I would imagine everyone else, will live to ficht another day


May the force be with you:-

----------


## scorrie

> Oh there's quite a few would like to see some giving up the fight.  No chance of that happening Tubs, so don't worry.


Re-enforcements are on the way:-

----------


## sweetpea

> Re-enforcements are on the way:-


Had to laugh. Is that doggie on the Bignold Park? ::

----------


## PantsMAN

*At last - a photo of the culprit that leaves all the dog-poo for the footballers to clean up!*

----------


## glaikit

> Had to laugh. Is that doggie on the Bignold Park?


 
Not for much longer if the 'dark side' have their way  :: 
He'll be getting his wings clipped  ::

----------


## Venture

Ah Scorrie so now we know what all the military air activity over Wick was for yesterday?  ::

----------


## PantsMAN

As long as this doesn't end in a dog-fight...

----------


## glaikit

More likely be JCB's at dawn  ::

----------


## ducati

> *At last - a photo of the culprit that leaves all the dog-poo for the footballers to clean up!*


Fer gods sake don't look up!  ::

----------


## glaikit

Where's all this dog muck coming from? ::   I thought noone used the Bignold for recreational purposes?  Is it the Caithness equivalent of crop circles, appearing mysteriously overnight ::

----------


## katarina

> Where's all this dog muck coming from?  I thought noone used the Bignold for recreational purposes?  Is it the Caithness equivalent of crop circles, appearing mysteriously overnight


Well I do.  I walk my dog there, throw him a ball, and meet many others doing the same.  AND I know I do clean up any poo that may be left there.  Of course that's only when there are not numerous footie matches going on, either organised or just kids getting together to have their own. Where will those kids go?  And we complain that there's not enough for kids to do anyway - they'll have even less to do without their park.

----------


## Venture

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...rk_option.html

It states in today's Caithness Courier that ground tests are being undertaken at both sites even though the council are still not sure whether they CAN build a school on the Bignold Park. A bit ahead of themselves I'd say considering we haven't even had a public consultation yet. ::

----------


## Andy

I don't live in Wick so this is totaly a 3 person point of view. If you don't have a new school your future children will suffer as they will be competing with children all over Scotland for University places, and I read all the newspaper reports about how dilapidated and poor the present school fabric is. I think that if you travel outside of Wick in any direction, in 5 minutes you are surrounded by fields, surely the future of your children is more important than fields no matter how beautiful, especially, when there are so many. But the choice is yours!! Is that site not owned by Highland Council?? Is that's why it was chosen.

----------


## brokencross

I have come out of self imposed exile to make this post.

Haven't read every single post in detail so I may be out of order and this may have already been mentioned.  

A while ago now, as a school governor I was once at a schools fitness/healthy eating sports event in Newcastle.  

I happened to be speaking to a chap rather high up in the National Playing Fields Association and for some reason we got round to talking about Wick and Bignold Park.  (At that time there was talk of some sort of development on Bignold Park).  I mentioned this to this chap said he knew Bignold Park well and that if he had anything to do with it, there would certainly not be any developments/projects removing playing fileds from the public use.  

So the final say so may be down to the National Playing Fields Association (NPFA) which may now be called FIT (Fields In Trust) http://www.fieldsintrust.org/

Hope this helps, one way or the other!!?

Oh well, Back to my self imposed exile

----------


## dozy

As stated ,put the new school opposite the old Caithness glass factory and Roberts Street with a path joining the riverside walkway .Its the best place by far ,close to the town center and bus routes etc ...Must be alot better than Bignold Park ..

----------


## Venture

> I have come out of self imposed exile to make this post.
> 
> Haven't read every single post in detail so I may be out of order and this may have already been mentioned.  
> 
> A while ago now, as a school governor I was once at a schools fitness/healthy eating sports event in Newcastle.  
> 
> I happened to be speaking to a chap rather high up in the National Playing Fields Association and for some reason we got round to talking about Wick and Bignold Park.  (At that time there was talk of some sort of development on Bignold Park).  I mentioned this to this chap said he knew Bignold Park well and that if he had anything to do with it, there would certainly not be any developments/projects removing playing fileds from the public use.  
> 
> So the final say so may be down to the National Playing Fields Association (NPFA) which may now be called FIT (Fields In Trust) http://www.fieldsintrust.org/
> ...



Some very useful information there brokencross.  Many thanks. :Wink:

----------


## katarina

> As stated ,put the new school opposite the old Caithness glass factory and Roberts Street with a path joining the riverside walkway .Its the best place by far ,close to the town center and bus routes etc ...Must be alot better than Bignold Park ..


they are not going to buy land when they can get it for nothing

----------


## glaikit

Can someone clarify the position regarding the Bignold Park?  I thought it was gifted to the towns people for recreational use and that this was a condition of the donation.  If it is no longer to be used for recreational purposes, the land reverts back to the original donator and HRC will have to buy it off them, if they're prepared to sell?  I would imagine that the same would apply to the library building.

----------


## scorrie

> Can someone clarify the position regarding the Bignold Park?  I thought it was gifted to the towns people for recreational use and that this was a condition of the donation.  If it is no longer to be used for recreational purposes, the land reverts back to the original donator and HRC will have to buy it off them, if they're prepared to sell?  I would imagine that the same would apply to the library building.


The Highland Council can apply for a Compulsory Purchase Order if they don't already own the land. I have spoken to a Planning Agency regarding this, and was told that there was nothing obvious to prevent this from happening. People CAN object, but the ultimate decision will rest with one of the Scottish Ministers. Information on Compulsory Purchase orders in Scotland can be found here:-

http://scotland.shelter.org.uk/getad...urchase_orders

The consultation process will follow and all objections will be noted, but The Highland Council will make the decision based on what THEY think best.

I see very little activity taking place regarding plans from objectors to get their heads together and get something moving sooner rather than later.

----------


## lynne duncan

http://www.qe2fields.com
wonder if someone would fill an application in to request that the bignold park is considered as on of the qe2 fields

----------


## Venture

We've already looked at that Lynne but the application has to come from the owner of the park.  Something that seems to be in dispute at the moment. :Wink:

----------


## fender

No Dispute. Highland Council. Face the facts F.C.S.

----------


## fender

Who exactly has been looking after the Bignold for the last number of years. I'll give you a clue NOT the people of Wick but the Wick Town Council, Caithness DC, Highland Regional Council and now Highand Council. Can't you get this into your head.

What if the Council decide to leave the park to the People of Wick. Will the WHSPC cut the grass. I don't think so and the park will become a wilderness.

----------


## glaikit

Isn't that part of the reason we pay our council tax?  The maintenance of public recreational grounds?  Isn't that part of a civilised society:  having public spaces to use?  What about folk with little money to spend on recreational pursuits, or those who don't have cars?  
I would have thought every town would like to have a park like the Bignold.  It's not too much to ask is it?  Or maybe it is  ::  
Let's just stick buildings on every green space and board up the old ones to lie and rot.  There's plenty of boarded up buildings in Wick already.  A few more derelict ones won't make any difference.

Thanks for the info Scorrie.  Maybe we should get our act together sooner rather than later.

----------


## Venture

> The consultation process will follow and all objections will be noted, but The Highland Council will make the decision based on what THEY think best.
> 
> I see very little activity taking place regarding plans from objectors to get their heads together and get something moving sooner rather than later.


Don't be disheartened re the Bignold scorrie there are many people behind the scenes preparing for the public consultation.  HRC may well be in for a big surprise. :Wink: 




> No Dispute. Highland Council. Face the facts F.C.S.


Perhaps you could explain what F.C.S. stands for.




> Who exactly has been looking after the Bignold for the last number of years. I'll give you a clue NOT the people of Wick but the Wick Town Council, Caithness DC, Highland Regional Council and now Highand Council. Can't you get this into your head.
> 
> What if the Council decide to leave the park to the People of Wick. Will the WHSPC cut the grass. I don't think so and the park will become a wilderness.


HRC are doing no more than any other local authority, but that dosen't give them the right to build a school there.  Judging by the way you react to anything posted by a member of WHSPC it is becoming all too obvious that you either work for HRC or are related in some way to a local member who supports building on the Bignold.  There are many people besides WHSPC members who object to this happening.  Perhaps you should come along to the public meeting and criticise them too.  No, on second thoughts you prefer shouting your mouth off from behind a keyboard.  Big of you indeed. :: 




> Isn't that part of the reason we pay our council tax?  The maintenance of public recreational grounds?  Isn't that part of a civilised society:  having public spaces to use?  What about folk with little money to spend on recreational pursuits, or those who don't have cars?  
> I would have thought every town would like to have a park like the Bignold.  It's not too much to ask is it?  Or maybe it is  
> Let's just stick buildings on every green space and board up the old ones to lie and rot.  There's plenty of boarded up buildings in Wick already.  A few more derelict ones won't make any difference.
> 
> Thanks for the info Scorrie.  Maybe we should get our act together sooner rather than later.


Well said glaikit.

----------


## flowertot

I wouldn't worry too much about Bignold Park getting dug up. The chances are when these austerity cuts bite there will be no school built in the near future anyway!

----------


## Venture

> I wouldn't worry too much about Bignold Park getting dug up. The chances are when these austerity cuts bite there will be no school built in the near future anyway!


What a positively encouraging post there flowertot.  ::  What's the point in harping on about what "might" happen? If it does then we shall just have to deal with it.  In the meantime let's just remain positive about the future and a new high school for Wick. :Smile:

----------


## Sara Jevo

> What a positively encouraging post there flowertot.  What's the point in harping on about what "might" happen? If it does then we shall just have to deal with it.  In the meantime let's just remain positive about the future and a new high school for Wick.


I think flowertot is just trying to be realistic.

Cuts of up to 40 per cent will mean a severe reduction in existing services, never mind any new facilities that might be planned.

Dont forget too, that Scotland took a "rain check" on its share of the pain this year, so it'll be twice as bad next year.

----------


## katarina

> I don't live in Wick so this is totaly a 3 person point of view. If you don't have a new school your future children will suffer as they will be competing with children all over Scotland for University places, and I read all the newspaper reports about how dilapidated and poor the present school fabric is. I think that if you travel outside of Wick in any direction, in 5 minutes you are surrounded by fields, surely the future of your children is more important than fields no matter how beautiful, especially, when there are so many. But the choice is yours!! Is that site not owned by Highland Council?? Is that's why it was chosen.


And why is a new building on the BP going to make the level of education better??????  Of course we want a new school given that the old one has been allowed to fall into such a state of disrepair - but at the end of the day, it's the level of teaching that will help our kids compete for university places, not where the school is!!!!!!

----------


## katarina

> http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...rk_option.html
> 
> It states in today's Caithness Courier that ground tests are being undertaken at both sites even though the council are still not sure whether they CAN build a school on the Bignold Park. A bit ahead of themselves I'd say considering we haven't even had a public consultation yet.


and who is paying for these tests? One of these sites may simply be unnecessary waste of money (Again) IF this is allowed to be a democratic vote, and if the ownership of the BP is in doubt. And the HRC are pleading poverty!

----------


## katarina

> The Highland Council can apply for a Compulsory Purchase Order if they don't already own the land. I have spoken to a Planning Agency regarding this, and was told that there was nothing obvious to prevent this from happening. People CAN object, but the ultimate decision will rest with one of the Scottish Ministers. Information on Compulsory Purchase orders in Scotland can be found here:-
> 
> 
> The consultation process will follow and all objections will be noted, but The Highland Council will make the decision based on what THEY think best.
> 
> I see very little activity taking place regarding plans from objectors to get their heads together and get something moving sooner rather than later.


Yet they wont get a Compulsory Purchase Order for places like the old pavilion cinema (and others i could name)  which is not only an eysore but a danger to kids who play there? Places that would no doubt be of interest to private developers. Too much paperwork I was told. Okay completely different topic I know, but it's funny how they can pull it out of the hat when they want to.

----------


## TisIivy

I think flowerpot is right there will be no new high school and they will use the can't decide to build it as a get out

----------


## scorrie

Has anyone found out who owns the Bignold Park yet?

I am waiting to see if I can get this information for free before spending a few quid to get a copy of the deeds. Just wondered whether anyone had taken the plunge yet? Surely the sooner we know this fact the more quickly we can work towards a decision either way?

----------


## katarina

> I think flowerpot is right there will be no new high school and they will use the can't decide to build it as a get out


I think this is absolutely the truth of the matter.  they don't want to spend the money they have to come up with, so they will use the opinion of the population as an excuse not to, and blame us.  What is the matter with the park behind the existing school?  there seems to be no problem there, so why insist on building somewhere where they know there is going to be a problem?  Doesn't take a genius to work it out.

----------


## katarina

> Has anyone found out who owns the Bignold Park yet?
> 
> I am waiting to see if I can get this information for free before spending a few quid to get a copy of the deeds. Just wondered whether anyone had taken the plunge yet? Surely the sooner we know this fact the more quickly we can work towards a decision either way?


Why don't we all get together to contibute towards the price of the deeds?  that would solve the problem once and for all.  Seems the HRC don't want to do that, or maybe they already do but don't want us to.
Any idea how much it would be?

----------


## tiger woods

> I think this is absolutely the truth of the matter. they don't want to spend the money they have to come up with, so they will use the opinion of the population as an excuse not to, and blame us. What is the matter with the park behind the existing school? there seems to be no problem there, so why insist on building somewhere where they know there is going to be a problem? Doesn't take a genius to work it out.


 Wise words, you should be on the council. 
The playing fields at the back of the school would be perfect and there is plenty of room and no need to cram it in the corner like they showed in their biased plans. (Biased towards the Bignold that is.)
Most new schools do it this way nowadays. There's not that much difference in size between the two sites.
Of course there will now be a clammer to tell me that I'm wrong and that I'm an idiot and a 'bampot.' Dingwall Academy was built on a similar size site to the playing fields at the back of Wick High School.

----------


## scorrie

> Why don't we all get together to contibute towards the price of the deeds?  that would solve the problem once and for all.  Seems the HRC don't want to do that, or maybe they already do but don't want us to.
> Any idea how much it would be?


The Highland Council know full well who owns the Bignold Park.

We are talking in terms of only teens of pounds to have the Registry of Scotland search for the deeds, fees listed here:-

http://www.ros.gov.uk/public/services/copy_deeds.html

I have asked the Highland Council for the information to save paying the fees, and under the twenty days rule to provide the information, they should inform me by 2nd August. If they don't I will be making enquiries to take the matter further.

----------


## jacktar

With all the other new schools promised around the country now being knocked back, i can't see us being any different. The HC will use the Bignold Park idea as the excuse for not building, they will still close the swimming pool and library. BTW there looks to be plenty of work being carried out at the school at the moment.

----------


## glaikit

Yes, I agree with Jacktar, Scorrie and Katarina:  the Bignold was HRC's get of jail free card and an easy way to blame the town for not getting a new school. ::

----------


## PantsMAN

> BTW there looks to be plenty of work being carried out at the school at the moment.


I believe that this is the much reduced version of the work which would have been done if the new school hadn't been proposed.

Original budget reckoned to be about £1m, new spend about one third of that figure.  Good to see something being done to smarten things up though.

----------


## Nacho

if only we knew a councillor for the Wick ward who could leak some information onto the org.

our very own Bignoldgate Deep Throat ... eh Bill ?  :Wink:

----------


## katarina

well, none of them is denying that proposing the BP is their way of getting out of spending any money at all.

----------


## PantsMAN

> well, none of them is denying that proposing the BP is their way of getting out of spending any money at all.


None of them are denying responsibilty for the war in Afghanistan either...... or in fact the weather!

----------


## gollach

Now that Highland Council are investigating setting up an arms length trust to run libraries and swimming pools, how will this affect plans to have a community library and swimming pool in the proposed new Wick High School?

----------


## scorrie

> Why don't we all get together to contibute towards the price of the deeds?  that would solve the problem once and for all.  Seems the HRC don't want to do that, or maybe they already do but don't want us to.
> Any idea how much it would be?


I found out, not from the Highland Council information officer, that The Highland Council own the Bignold Park. The key difference is that the park was gifted FOR the people of Wick but not TO the people of Wick.

----------


## PantsMAN

> I found out, not from the Highland Council information officer, that The Highland Council own the Bignold Park. The key difference is that the park was gifted FOR the people of Wick but not TO the people of Wick.


Will this now mean that the debate about the site of the new school becomes less emotive and more practical?

Let's wait and see eh...

----------


## glaikit

I don't think that ownership of the park is the prime motivator of most posters.  Now we know that HC own the park, it doesn't mean that everyone's going to go, "Oh well, possession is nine tenths of the law, crack at it."

The simple fact is that the people of Wick want the park to remain a park.  Not because they're a bunch of sentimental, old fools but because we love open, green spaces and we haven't got very many.  It's a lovely park, leave it alone.  It's not that difficult to understand, or indeed, empathise with and it doesn't mean we're a bunch of yokels who don't know their whatsit from their thigammyjig.  

So there  ::

----------


## Roisin

i live right oposite the bignold and i am going to move as i dont want screaming children right next to me and i have two puppies wick love to run around on the feilds. i dont want them to take it away from alot of doggys and owners 

im not happy there going to be building a school here

----------


## PantsMAN

> and i have two puppies wick love to run around on the feilds. i dont want them to take it away from alot of doggys and owners


Excellent, so all the doggies dump their waste on the Park and the good folk from East End and other groups get to pick it up before they can use the Park.
And don't give me that one about how you are responsible owners and always clean up after your dog... plenty of people don't bother!

Dogs can't share the same space as sports like football and rugby  - it doesn't work.

----------


## scorrie

> I don't think that ownership of the park is the prime motivator of most posters.  Now we know that HC own the park, it doesn't mean that everyone's going to go, "Oh well, possession is nine tenths of the law, crack at it."
> 
> The simple fact is that the people of Wick want the park to remain a park.  Not because they're a bunch of sentimental, old fools but because we love open, green spaces and we haven't got very many.  It's a lovely park, leave it alone.  It's not that difficult to understand, or indeed, empathise with and it doesn't mean we're a bunch of yokels who don't know their whatsit from their thigammyjig.  
> 
> So there


The ownership of the park was only ever a starting point for discovering how the Highland Council are likely to progress. The gifting of the park came with restrictions regarding what it could be used for. The Highland Council are now going to argue that these restrictions are no longer enforceable. If the park is to be used for a purpose sufficiently different to that for which it was originally intended, then legal opinion has to be sought from either Counsel or a Professor of Conveyancing. You can be sure that The Highland Council have already put the "feelers" out on this matter. 

How do I know this? Well, it's not from The Highland Council, as they have ignored my request for information. If nothing else, this episode has taught me that the Freedom of Information Act is a pile of bollocks. They give an authority twenty working days to provide you with the information. If that authority ignores you completely, you have to write to them again, asking for a review, and they have another twenty working days to respond. If that time passes again and you still have no response, you have to write to the Scottish Information Commissioner to complain. IF the Commissioner decides to investigate your request, he will aim to reach a decision within FOUR MONTHS, meaning that from your original request for information, you may have had to wait some six months to get the information (if the Commissioner sees fit to intervene). I suspect many will have lost the will to live, or find it too late to do anything with the information by the time it has been prised out of the hands of the authority. Luckily, I asked a man who was able to obtain the information on my behalf. I have a copy of the document here and a possible way forward to protesting but I will need to use a Solicitor and I cannot afford to hire one. I feel I am ploughing very much a lone furrow here and I am considering packing it in as a bad job.

----------


## Moira

> The ownership of the park was only ever a starting point for discovering how the Highland Council are likely to progress.......
> <snip>
> 
>  I feel I am ploughing very much a lone furrow here and I am considering packing it in as a bad job.


Don't pack it in Scorrie.  From what I'm hearing you are not ploughing a lone furrow.  I have no personal interest in the Bignold Park or the "new Wick High School" wherever it is built.  I am, however, a resident in Wick and remain interested in any new project which involves our community.

The education of our young folk is of paramount importance, the "exact" siting of the new WicK High School is not.  Having perused the proposed plans of all possibilities I see no reason why the new High School cannot be accommodated on the existing High School site.

----------


## glaikit

_I agree with Moira, don't give up Scorrie   I didn't mean to be negative in my post.  I meant to be optimistic, my view being that there is enough support to protect our park regardless of the machinations of HRC._

_If it's a question of money, how much would it cost?  I'm sure we could start a campaign, although I know nothing of the legality of collecting money for such a cause.  Might even be a solicitor willing to work altruistically, although that's highly doubtful given my own experience of that upstanding profession.  Maybe there's one reading this right now, willing to donate their services and prove me wrong ?_

----------


## florence

Scorrie you can't rollover on this one. Previous community projects have included dirty tactics and pretty low behaviour it serves no purpose to keep your views to yourself. We will continue to be led by the nose if we keep our heads down. We need a new structure for Council matters, there was talk of senior positions being elected, maybe this would be a more worthwhile cause for the interim.

Take a breather, standback and wait for the next crass development. I do sympathise with you some officials have had more than enuf rope to hang themselves but still come up smelling of roses - misplaced duties in care resounds....

----------


## mushroom

I am so against building in Bignold Park. This area was gifted to the people as a recreational area.
If the school gets the go ahead to build here then whats to stop others building in recreational areas such as Sir Georges Park Thurso (Dammies), or any other grassy area.
If you let one person (council) do it then that opens the flood gates for others (building contractors for houses)

----------


## WICKER10

Highland Council have issued a Press release this morning 19/08/2010 to say that there is a meeting about the new school site on *Monday 13 September 2010 at 7 pm in the Assembly Rooms Wick.*
They also state a Public Consultation will run from Friday 23 August till Friday 1 October 2010 .
The link to there site is - http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcounc...es/2010/August.

----------


## Venture

*Following on from WICKER10's post, now is the time to get writing or emailing your views on your preferred site.  These must be submitted before 1st October.
*

*Public asked for views on site of new Wick High School (19/08/10)*


 						 						 						 						The public is being invited to have their say on the choice of two sites for the new Wick High School. 
 A consultation by The Highland Council runs from Friday 23 August until Friday 1 October. There will also be a public meeting at the Assembly Rooms, Wick,on Monday 13 September 2010, starting at 7 pm. 
 The proposal is to build a new school on either the existing Wick High School playing field site or on Bignold Park, Wick. The Council also wishes to seek views on other community facilities that should be included within the new school campus. 
 The Council has issued a consultative paper, in terms of the Councils agreed procedure to meet the requirements of the Schools Consultation (Scotland) Act 2010. 
 Hard copies of the Proposal Paper are available from the Area Education, Culture and Sport Office, Rhind House, Wick or alternatively online at /learninghere/schools/schoolconsultations.htm .  
 All written responses relating to this consultation should be addressed to Ron MacKenzie, Head of Support Services, The Highland Council, Glenurquhart Road, Inverness IV3 5NX or e-mailed to ecsadmin@highland.gov.uk.

----------


## florence

I've just logged in to see how we intend to pick up on a co-ordinated response to the consultation. I think it may be possible to develope a common response that those opposing the Bignold can email in. This could be developed online and submitted by a group thru PMs or external email?

Does anyone see any difficulty with submitting the same document over, it could be similar to a petitioned approach....

----------


## Moira

I will be responding to the consultation process with my postal address, phone number and signature.

As Venture has said, it's easy :-
"All written responses relating to this consultation should be addressed to Ron MacKenzie, Head of Support Services, The Highland Council, Glenurquhart Road, Inverness IV3 5NX or e-mailed to ecsadmin@highland.gov.uk. "

I don't live in the immediate vicinity of  Bignold Park nor am I a member of the WHS Parent Council.  I admire Prof. Baikie's stance however.  I'd be proud to stand on his side.  :Smile:

----------


## florence

An individual response is no doubt best. It says an electronic response is acceptable which would include an individuals contact details. Would more people be encouraged to respond if they had a little help to have their views included in a co-ordinated response? Would more people respond if they didn't have to print out a document and cover the postal charges ?

As with most complicated issues its difficult to collate all the factors. Collecting as many views in one document would have value, I guess there may be issues with whom its perceived to have emanated from.

I'm fully behind Prof. Baikie 1. Because you don't ask someone to head up issues then shoot them down and exclude from 'knowing all the facts' when they are perceived to have not towed the line 2. having an excellent academic track record he's ideally placed to provide invaluable impartial advice.

----------


## Venture

> I will be responding to the consultation process with my postal address, phone number and signature.
> 
> As Venture has said, it's easy :-
> "All written responses relating to this consultation should be addressed to Ron MacKenzie, Head of Support Services, The Highland Council, Glenurquhart Road, Inverness IV3 5NX or e-mailed to ecsadmin@highland.gov.uk. "
> 
> I don't live in the immediate vicinity of Bignold Park nor am I a member of the WHS Parent Council. I admire Prof. Baikie's stance however. I'd be proud to stand on his side.


I sincerely hope there are many hundreds more like you Moira. :Smile: 

It's all very well talking about or discusiing the issues on the Bignold Park either on this board or in the street but that won't be any good.  People have to make submissions to HRC either by email or letter and also make their feelings known at the public meeting.  The main purpose of this consultation is to give the public a chance to have their say on where they think the school should be sited. The more people who respond, the better.  The site issue has to sorted before we can move forward.

At the moment we have a situation where we have the money for a new school but can't agree on where it should be situated.  The children of Wick and all the feeder schools need this school ASAP.  It is their education that is suffering due to the dilapidated buildings they are taught in.  They have put up with this for many years and rest assured if this was Inverness something would have been done, long ago.  Up until the Parent Council took on the task of campaigning for the funding for a new school, we had councillors who quite clearly didn't feel the need to fight very hard for the same goal.  They kept coming up with excuses about lack of funding from HRC and were certainly never interested in aiming for a new school.  Only weeks before the Scottish Executive announced the funding did we have Dr Michael Foxley and local councillors touring the school and announcing only refurbishment should be looked at.  In their opinion Wick didn't need a new school, yet we had better schools within the region being replaced, particularly when the Gaelic language was brought into the equation.  Local and regional councillors were never convinced either that the PC would be sucessful in gaining funding. How wrong they were.

This particular consultation will take at least 6 months.  It has now almost been a year since the funding was announced. A year lost in my opinion.  In October 2009 we were looking at the prospect of a new school in the playing fields, everything was on course to have the school built ASAP.  Then up pops a HRC official, not a local councillor as we have been led to believe, with the not so bright idea of locating the school in the Bignold Park. Everything grinds to a halt.  You all know the rest of the story and where we are now.

We all know that it is HRC officials who will make the final decision. Among them will be local councillors who represent this community.  What will they base their decision on?  Will they go with the local majority or will their decision be based on other factors?  They certainly haven't given much information out to the public so far.  Why?

There are still so many questions unanswered in this whole process. In my opinion the main one being:

*What is the real reason that HRC want to build a new school in the Bignold Park?* 

If anyone out there can give me the true answer, I'd love to hear it. :Wink:

----------


## WICKER10

> I sincerely hope there are many hundreds more like you Moira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still so many questions unanswered in this whole process. In my opinion the main one being:
> 
> *What is the real reason that HRC want to build a new school in the Bignold Park?* 
> 
> If anyone out there can give me the true answer, I'd love to hear it.


I think the real reason is That our local councillors know they cannot sell the Bignold Park for housing but the site of the High School could be sold for a large sum to a Developer for houses as that site is 100% owner by the council

----------


## Tubthumper

> ...but the site of the High School could be sold for a large sum to a Developer for houses...


Is there a big demand for housing in Wick just now? Private and council I mean.

----------


## Venture

> I think the real reason is That our local councillors know they cannot sell the Bignold Park for housing but the site of the High School could be sold for a large sum to a Developer for houses as that site is 100% owner by the council


It was interesting that at the recent Public Meeting someone asked HRC officials if there was any truth in the story that Pentland Housing had made an approach to HRC with a view to purchasing land for housing to the rear of the school.  Of course they got nothing but vacant looks and denials from the officials.

----------


## scorrie

> I sincerely hope there are many hundreds more like you Moira.
> 
> It's all very well talking about or discusiing the issues on the Bignold Park either on this board or in the street but that won't be any good.  People have to make submissions to HRC either by email or letter and also make their feelings known at the public meeting.  The main purpose of this consultation is to give the public a chance to have their say on where they think the school should be sited. The more people who respond, the better.  The site issue has to sorted before we can move forward.
> 
> At the moment we have a situation where we have the money for a new school but can't agree on where it should be situated.  The children of Wick and all the feeder schools need this school ASAP.  It is their education that is suffering due to the dilapidated buildings they are taught in.  They have put up with this for many years and rest assured if this was Inverness something would have been done, long ago.  Up until the Parent Council took on the task of campaigning for the funding for a new school, we had councillors who quite clearly didn't feel the need to fight very hard for the same goal.  They kept coming up with excuses about lack of funding from HRC and were certainly never interested in aiming for a new school.  Only weeks before the Scottish Executive announced the funding did we have Dr Michael Foxley and local councillors touring the school and announcing only refurbishment should be looked at.  In their opinion Wick didn't need a new school, yet we had better schools within the region being replaced, particularly when the Gaelic language was brought into the equation.  Local and regional councillors were never convinced either that the PC would be sucessful in gaining funding. How wrong they were.
> 
> This particular consultation will take at least 6 months.  It has now almost been a year since the funding was announced. A year lost in my opinion.  In October 2009 we were looking at the prospect of a new school in the playing fields, everything was on course to have the school built ASAP.  Then up pops a HRC official, not a local councillor as we have been led to believe, with the not so bright idea of locating the school in the Bignold Park. Everything grinds to a halt.  You all know the rest of the story and where we are now.
> 
> We all know that it is HRC officials who will make the final decision. Among them will be local councillors who represent this community.  What will they base their decision on?  Will they go with the local majority or will their decision be based on other factors?  They certainly haven't given much information out to the public so far.  Why?
> ...


People should make their feelings know, as you say. However, we need to focus on the fact that all they are expressing is their opinion and that the Highland Council will make the decision based on THEIR opinion. We need to look beyond what has brought us to this point and concentrate on the fact that there are two sites on the table now. As you say, a year has been lost but it is partly our own faults. When the Bignold Park came into the equation we should have found out who owned it and what restrictions, if any, existed on what the park could be used for. Instead, there seems to have been a feeling that nothing could be done until the consultation process started. I believe that the legality of building a school on the Bignold Park could have been challenged earlier. Enquiries have revealed that The Highland Council own the park but that there were restrictions to the purposes it could be used for. The Highland Council consider that these restrictions are no longer enforceable and I have been told that this is due to an Act of 2000 in which Feudal Tenure was abolished and "burdens" on the land owners being extinguished:-

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/legislation/s..._20000005_en_1

This would appear to give Highland Council free rein to do as they please but I have been given information of cases where this has been challenged successfully. 

If you look at the following section of the Act I mentioned above, you will see the language is lawyer-speak and a Solicitor will be required:-
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"(1) Where a conservation body has, or the Scottish Ministers have, the right as superior to enforce a real burden of the class described in subsection (2) below or would have that right were it or they to complete title to the dominium directum, it or they may, before the appointed day, preserve for the benefit of the public the right to enforce the burden in question after that day by executing and registering against the dominium utile of the land subject to the burden a notice in, or as nearly as may be in, the form contained in schedule 8 to this Act; and any burden as respects which such a right is so preserved shall, on and after the appointed day, be known as a conservation burden"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have had nobody willing to stand shoulder-to-shoulder with me on this matter, to seek legal help and challenge from this angle. The Highland Council are firmly united, their opponents are scattered in viewpoints and focus. The clock is ticking.

----------


## Heifer

Hi, I'm looking for as many ideas and views in support of keeping WHS where it is.

If you have views on keeping WHS where it is and don't intend to respond to the HRC consultation please feel free to post them here.

I am also interested to hear views on the development of a new swimming pool and library. Do we want this ? Does anybody have an idea on costs ?

----------


## annemarie482

sorry i dont support the idea of it being where it is.
the disruption caused at the existing school would not allow the kids to attend the school so where would they go?
if this subject is farted around too long the new school will never happen.  ::

----------


## Venture

> sorry i dont support the idea of it being where it is.
> the disruption caused at the existing school would not allow the kids to attend the school so where would they go?
> if this subject is farted around too long the new school will never happen.


I think the OP means build it on the Playing Fields (as opposed to the Bignold Park) at the back of the school, not the site it stands on at present.

----------


## annemarie482

> I think the OP means build it on the Playing Fields (as opposed to the Bignold Park) at the back of the school, not the site it stands on at present.


ah, gotcha. thought it was a bit stupid!!
having not heard or seen the details for and against the site i cant comment  really (sorry),i assume theres a reason this was overlooked in the first place before a new site was looked for?
but i do still think though, the more complaining the less likey it'll happen  :Frown: 
people are always against change, especially for the better.
your just damned if you do damned if you dont up here!

----------


## George Brims

They added the newest part of the existing school (the building that isn't attached to the rest) without much disruption to the operation of the school. Except, that is, for the day it caught fire when nearly complete. I am sure some kind of piecemeal replacement could be made to work. Isn't there some kind of standard kit building construction for schools that could be used to save time and costs? 

As long as it doesn't require a budget like this one...
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100822/..._mahal_schools

----------


## brandy

that is a complete waste of money and resorces. i just read yesterday that 146000 teacher would prob. be loosing their jobs by the end of the year in america. and schools are so strapped for cash that primarys are asking children to bring supplies such as toilet roll, light bulbs, construction paper, printer paper, ect.. 
one school has had to stop bus services to bring children to and from school *and this is not a walking distance thing*
another school has gone so far as to offer free half days to primary 1s but if you want full time education in p1 then parents have to pay 200 dollars a month per child. 
yet they can justify the spending on a new building?

----------


## Heifer

Well that's 241 hits in on day and 4 comments so there is some interest. I'd like to focus on what can be done with the current site which is least expensive and most cost effective without descending into a discussion on why we shouldn't build at the Bignold - this is archaic politics to me - divide and conquer.

What are the options to build a temporary structure that allows the demolition of the geography block and the maths block ?

How can we justify spending money on a library and swimming pool we already have ?

I went swimming at Forres Academy recently and it has a 4-lane community pool - a pleasant experience with friendly staff. The changing rooms were modern unisex ones.

As previously put forward a super duper complex would probably be better behind George Street, most of the kids go to Tesco at lunchtime and we're all busily teaching them that we should live there anyway.......

----------


## florence

If you look at the following section of the Act I mentioned above, you will see the language is lawyer-speak and a Solicitor will be required:-
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"(1) Where a conservation body has, or the Scottish Ministers have, the right as superior to enforce a real burden of the class described in subsection (2) below or would have that right were it or they to complete title to the dominium directum, it or they may, before the appointed day, preserve for the benefit of the public the right to enforce the burden in question after that day by executing and registering against the dominium utile of the land subject to the burden a notice in, or as nearly as may be in, the form contained in schedule 8 to this Act; and any burden as respects which such a right is so preserved shall, on and after the appointed day, be known as a conservation burden"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have had nobody willing to stand shoulder-to-shoulder with me on this matter, to seek legal help and challenge from this angle. The Highland Council are firmly united, their opponents are scattered in viewpoints and focus. The clock is ticking.[/quote]


It would be great if someone with a legal background would stand-up, however it seems unlikely.

I see the conservation burden as possibly describing the upkeep of the park or the absence of the provision of alternative public amenities or the pressure on land for development (which there isn't). There must be some green-belt laws that apply.

It sounds that there would be notice given of intentions to develop on the site and a further period for objections. With legal involvement this could drag out for years.

I think with the changes in Government and the economy since this process began we can at best hope for a new school with a swimming pool and all the plans currently discussed will be reeled in somewhat.

----------


## scorrie

> Well that's 241 hits in on day and 4 comments so there is some interest. I'd like to focus on what can be done with the current site which is least expensive and most cost effective without descending into a discussion on why we shouldn't build at the Bignold - this is archaic politics to me - divide and conquer.
> 
> What are the options to build a temporary structure that allows the demolition of the geography block and the maths block ?
> 
> How can we justify spending money on a library and swimming pool we already have ?
> 
> I went swimming at Forres Academy recently and it has a 4-lane community pool - a pleasant experience with friendly staff. The changing rooms were modern unisex ones.
> 
> As previously put forward a super duper complex would probably be better behind George Street, most of the kids go to Tesco at lunchtime and we're all busily teaching them that we should live there anyway.......


You are wasting your time here. The option you talk about has been considered, and dismissed, during the feasibility study. There are now only two options, a new build on the Playing Fields behind the current site or a new build on the Bignold Park. The Public can put their opinions forward but Highland Council will select one of the two sites sometime early next year. This is assuming that matters do not get bogged down further with the question of legality regarding the Bignold Park site.

Money for a new swimming pool has been provided, it is money that can only be used for this purpose and is independent of the other finance.

I would like to clarify that it is NOT moaning that is holding matters up. The moment the Highland Council brought Bignold Park into the equation it meant that a consultation process was necessary. If the original plan to build on the playing fields had been followed, the whole process would be much further forward by now. 

The refurbishment you talk about was costed and was, surprisingly perhaps, not much less than the new build options. It had an estimated completion time of approx a year longer than the new build options. It has been dismissed as an option because of those reasons, so we need to focus on the options left on the table.

----------


## brandy

what i dont understand is... with the legality of even building on bignold in question.. and the public uproar.. why are they even considering it.. when they already had a place picked out and approved for the new build.

----------


## Heifer

I appreciate your comments scorrie but a public consultation is an opportunity for the public to express their views. There are a lot of orgers who will not be responding to the consultation and this is an opportunity to discuss options for the current site.

A lot will change over the next 12 months and Mr Fernie has stated that the decision is open on which location will go ahead. 

I intend to respond recommending a refurbishment option and anyone whose like-minded can contribute here.

----------


## PantsMAN

Scorrie, I agree with you about the option of refurbishment.  

That option was taken for Lochaber High School and the school will be a building site for a number of years.

 For some pupils, their whole time spent at school will be on a building site.

----------


## scorrie

> I appreciate your comments scorrie but a public consultation is an opportunity for the public to express their views. There are a lot of orgers who will not be responding to the consultation and this is an opportunity to discuss options for the current site.
> 
> A lot will change over the next 12 months and Mr Fernie has stated that the decision is open on which location will go ahead. 
> 
> I intend to respond recommending a refurbishment option and anyone whose like-minded can contribute here.


This Public Consultation is regarding the building of a New School on either The Bignold Park OR The Playing Fields behind the current School. That is it, there is no option for refurbishment. Carry on and submit your idea if you wish. It is NOT part of this Public Consultation. Mr Fernie is referring to the decision being open regarding which of the two locations will be chosen. I take the statement with a large Siberian salt mine but, in any case, it has been decided that refurbishment does not offer value for money and also takes an extra year to process. You are not simply barking up the wrong tree here, the tree has been cut down for firewood and burnt!!

----------


## scorrie

From The Groat Dec 11th 2009:-

"Wick Community Council, member Graeme Smith said: "I was very much more impressed with Dingwall than Lochaber, which is a building site. Anyone who wanted a 21st-century school in Wick would opt for a new build.""

and

"Wick Highland councillor Bill Fernie stated he had got the impression at the meeting earlier that day with Mr Hemming that a refurbishment of Wick High was "no longer on the table"."

----------


## Heifer

I'll take that as read and wish you well with a legal challenge .. Perhaps you should lobby some MSPs on this because with public reaction to the Bignold option as ut stands it shouldn't even be on the table. My common sense indicator suggests you'll still be here in 12 months time unless you get some movement at a political level.

Meanwhile I'll continue as planned . Thx

----------


## sandyr1

> that is a complete waste of money and resorces. i just read yesterday that 146000 teacher would prob. be loosing their jobs by the end of the year in america. and schools are so strapped for cash that primarys are asking children to bring supplies such as toilet roll, light bulbs, construction paper, printer paper, ect.. 
> one school has had to stop bus services to bring children to and from school *and this is not a walking distance thing*
> another school has gone so far as to offer free half days to primary 1s but if you want full time education in p1 then parents have to pay 200 dollars a month per child. 
> yet they can justify the spending on a new building?


Well said.... there will be Major Cutbacks around the World in the 'not too distant future'. Canada has not suffered too badly in this 'recession', BUT today the Fed Gov't announced 600 people to be put out of work. This is in addition to approx 600 some months ago, and an undetermined number next year.
I think rather than arguing about where Wick High is going to be built the decisions should be made ASAP before the Gov't changes their minds.....
Serious times are upon us!

----------


## squidge

They built the new Milburn Academy here in Inverness on the same site, Whilstit was disruptive to some degree the pupils still continued their education and it wasnt too bad.  They waited until it was complete and the pupils moved in and then demolished the old school.  Looked pretty painless from the ourside!

----------


## scorrie

> Well said.... there will be Major Cutbacks around the World in the 'not too distant future'. Canada has not suffered too badly in this 'recession', BUT today the Fed Gov't announced 600 people to be put out of work. This is in addition to approx 600 some months ago, and an undetermined number next year.
> I think rather than arguing about where Wick High is going to be built the decisions should be made ASAP before the Gov't changes their minds.....
> Serious times are upon us!


I wish people would get a handle on the reality of the situation here, instead of putting forward an opinion that is not based on the facts.

The fact is this:- There was initially only one site for the new build High School and that was the Playing Fields behind the current School. If it had been left at that, we could have been moving forward by now. Instead The Highland Council catapulted The Bignold Park into the equation. Predictably, this has caused anger from some parties and brought into question the legality of building on the Bignold Park. This is not what is holding matters up at the moment though. Despite Councillors MacNab and Fernie releasing a statement about being concerned that negative feedback would prevent an early start (Political bluster) the truth is that the moment a second site for a new build was put into the mix, it became a requirement to hold a Public Consultation. 

If the Highland Council's aim is to stall until funding is withdrawn, they are doing a damn fine job of achieving it!!

----------


## florence

Now Mr Scorrie, the fact is that there is a whole lot of self-serving politicing going on and the facts are being muddied either intentionally or otherwise. I would not be best pleased if I was in your position. 

There is nothing wrong with an online debate on site options

If we go with the unintentional muddying of facts the HRC quite simply do not have a grasp on what they are doing. The bureacratic solution will be to produce more paper and hold more meetings. Perhaps the HRC will drop the Bignold option once they feel due process has been undergone. For Joe Pulic it means a 9 month delay with uncertainty, during which time the funding arrangements may change. 

If we have facts, then who holds the keys to these facts, Ron MacKenzie or someone much further up ? It helps to knock on the right door to facilitate change....

Do we have any indications of how many people will respond in favour with the PTA ?

----------


## redeyedtreefrog

The main problem with building on the Bignold is that it's too far away from the chippy.

----------


## Venture

HRC have today issued a statement with regard to the proposed new Wick High School.

http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcounc...0-09-09-03.htm

I sincerely hope that HRC now see sense and stop wasting time and money on the idea of a new school on the Bignold Park.  A whole year has already been wasted since the announcement about funding was made.  If Bignold Park had not been brought into the equation we would now probably be at the stage of planning the school.  Enough is enough.  We want only the best school available and we want it ASAP.

Can I remind everyone that the Public Meeting will be held in the Assembly Rooms, Wick, on Monday, 13th September at 7 p.m.

----------


## Stack Rock

I would gladly contribute to help fund any legal challange and would hope that anyone who disapproves of the Bignold location would do likewise

----------


## katarina

me too.............

----------


## Blarney

Just thought I'd bring this to the forefront. 
Public Meeting will be held in the Assembly Rooms, Wick, on Monday, 13th September at 7 p.m.

----------


## Xposin

maybe then, the madness will stop!

doubt it though.

----------


## PantsMAN

Let's hope that people don't keep going over the old arguments now that HC are doubtful about the Bignold as being suitable.
Let's move things forward and get this school built asap.

----------


## Cattach

> The main problem with building on the Bignold is that it's too far away from the chippy.


They could buy Gundy on the corner or go to Connors - oh no, I forget, like the fate of the High School they knocked those great places down years ago!

----------


## Venture

> Let's hope that people don't keep going over the old arguments now that HC are doubtful about the Bignold as being suitable.
> Let's move things forward and get this school built asap.


So which "people" and "arguments" are you referring to PantsMan?

The Stakeholders Group etc. tried to move forward in September 2009 with plans for a school on the playing fields but guess who scuppered that?

It was HRC who came up with the idea of building a school on a public park but "forgot" to look at the conditions associated with the title deeds etc.  Surely the first thing they should have done was check that the build was a possibility before they spent time and money finding out that it wasn't.  They even promised an alternative to the Bignold but forgot to find out when this had to be done.  Incompetent or what?

----------


## PantsMAN

> So which "people" and "arguments" are you referring to PantsMan?


To whomsoever wishes to see themselves as such.

If the Bignold skirmish HAS now died a dishonourable death due to legal  problems then I just hope that the build on the playing fields can  progress without raking over old coals.....

Hopefully there won't be much to say about it at the meeting tonight and we can look forward to a more positive future with regard to the new school. I believe the new school's what everyone wants?

----------


## Venture

> To whomsoever wishes to see themselves as such.
> 
> If the Bignold skirmish HAS now died a dishonourable death due to legal  problems then I just hope that the build on the playing fields can  progress without raking over old coals.....
> 
> Hopefully there won't be much to say about it at the meeting tonight and we can look forward to a more positive future with regard to the new school. I believe the new school's what everone wants?


Of course it's what we have ALWAYS wanted.  Nothing but the best will do.  What we didn't want, but got, were delays caused by HRC.  Hopefully they are now behind us and we can move forward with the process.

I really do have to laugh though at those amongst us who were all for putting a school on the Bignold Park and were so against the Playing Fields site. It seems since HRC's press release they have now come over to the "other park" singing it's praises.  They might have short memories, but I don't. ::

----------


## scorrie

As I said earlier on in this thread, I wrote to Highland Council regarding ownership and the process of building a School on Bignold Park. I went well past the allotted time without receiving a reply. Out of the blue I recently received a PARTIAL response from The Highland Council, with a copy of the document confirming ownership. The document was of poor quality and badly photocopied, with the handwriting making it very difficult to read. Importantly though, Highland Council stated that they could not provide an answer to my question regarding building on Bignold Park. The reason given was that this was not yet recorded by The Highland Council and therefore not something they were obliged to provide. Big coincidence then, that a few days later their website announces that it is clear that The Highland Council CAN build on the park, albeit with the condition of providing an alternative replacement to the Bignold Park. I have no doubt that my question was partially answered when it was, to avoid it still being with them when they WERE in a position to answer the second part as well, a few days later.

My Mother is in hospital, so I am not sure I can make the meeting tonight. I have tried to get to the facts and keep people informed on here as to what they were. I am disappointed that our local councillors seem to have been either taken in by waffle, not been on the ball and/or made it difficult for the general public to know the facts. How Bill Fernie can say:-

"This is a major project for Wick and the Council will not follow any course of action which could delay or compromise the timescale for completion of a much-needed new High School for Wick"

-in light of what has taken place these past months, is a matter that leaves one shaking one's head, particularly after he and Councillor MacNab had the neck to issue a statement regarding being concerned that local resistance to building on The Bignold Park might cause delays to an early start!!

----------


## PantsMAN

Frankly I was concerned about how many people, apart from John Inkster, seemed to be less interested in the future opportunities for the young people of East Caithness and more interested in presenting diatribes about what should and shouldn't be included.

And as for the arguments for keeping the old school because "I was a pupil there and it was good enough for me" - balderdash. 

Thank goodness we were told that the current pupils helped to ditch the idea of refurbishment for that carbuncle!

----------


## LMS

What was said (and by whom) at the meeting last night?  Any interesting points?

----------


## Venture

> What was said (and by whom) at the meeting last night?  Any interesting points?


Personally I didn't find out anything more than I already knew.  The evening consisted of members of the public putting questions to HRC representatives and a slide show of the two options along with commentary on the pros and cons of both.  It was made clear that HRC are on schedule and have not caused any delays.  Building is scheduled for 2012 with completion in 2014.  The Bignold option is still in the frame and it was made clear by Bill Fernie that they can build on the park but it is open to legal challenge.  A new set of plans appeared of the school built at the playing fields with car and bus parking shown on the site of the present school with access from Newton Road.  It was also emphasised that all the plans already seen were only   "for a moment in time" and that new ones would have to be done again when the site was decided upon.  What a waste of £25,000.  Representatives from the swimming pool and library users group voiced their opposition to including both in the new school.  It was asked if CHAP would be providing the heating to uproar from the audience.  A member of the public suggested housing Council offices, social work and Rhind House in the old part of the present school.  Ron Mackenzie HRC agreed this was a good idea.  A show of hands on the two sites produced no hands for the Bignold and all for the Playing Fields.  Hardly any positive answers were given to the questions put by members of the public and we were told all questions would be officialy answered and available in December at which time the public would have three weeks to respond.  The whole meeting was recorded. I'm sure the Caithness Courier will today have the full story in more detail.

----------


## PantsMAN

> What was said (and by whom) at the meeting last night?  Any interesting points?


Unfortunately, many people were hung up on the drawings produced for the feasability study and were unable to grasp the idea that these were no more than feasability drawings. They were not the 'plans for the new school'.

The actual design of the school will not start until the site has been chosen and the stakeholders group, which was formed a year ago, will have a large input into the design.

The design and build will undoubtedly be put out to tender and I would assume that there would be a public display of the designs being submitted.

To become excited about where the school was facing and where the pool is sited within the overall site, based on outline drawings, is just a waste of time. The time for detailed discussion is during the design phase.

----------


## LMS

Thanks for the replies. 

What was said about the library and the pool?  Will these facilities still be part of the design?

----------


## Venture

> Thanks for the replies. 
> 
> What was said about the library and the pool?  Will these facilities still be part of the design?


The Scotttish Government policy is for community schools which will include both.  They gave 2M towards the cost of including a pool within the new school.  If the pool is not included the money is withdrawn.  The argument on the night was whether or not the public library and pool would be closed.  I personally can't see HRC running both alongside a school with the same, if not better, facilities.

----------


## Venture

> Unfortunately, many people were hung up on the drawings produced for the feasability study and were unable to grasp the idea that these were no more than feasability drawings. They were not the 'plans for the new school'.
> 
> The actual design of the school will not start until the site has been chosen and the stakeholders group, which was formed a year ago, will have a large input into the design.
> 
> The design and build will undoubtedly be put out to tender and I would assume that there would be a public display of the designs being submitted.
> 
> To become excited about where the school was facing and where the pool is sited within the overall site, based on outline drawings, is just a waste of time. The time for detailed discussion is during the design phase.


Give the public some credit PantsMan.  These drawings were produced for the public to envisage what a new school might look like on the sites.  They have been chopped and changed so many times that I feel at the moment nobody has any idea just what is to be included where within the finished article.  It's the content that was being questioned.  The public are not that stupid and realise fully that these are not the finished plans.

I have to say school staff certainly had their speeches prepared on the night.  :Wink:  A fair bit of homework had obviously been put into looking at other new builds.  Lets's hope HRC take this useful information on board.

----------


## PantsMAN

> SNIP
> 
> I have to say school staff certainly had their speeches prepared on the night.  A fair bit of homework had obviously been put into looking at other new builds.


Some members of the audience were highly vociferous in demanding that people HAD done their homework  :Grin:

----------


## scorrie

> The Bignold option is still in the frame and it was made clear by Bill Fernie that they can build on the park but it is open to legal challenge.


I have tried my best to make people realise that the only thing that will stop The Highland Council building on Bignold Park is a legal challenge. A unanimous show of hands will do nothing to stop the process. There was talk about people working tirelessly in the background to prevent the Highland Council building on the Bignold Park, yet I have seen nothing tangible coming from this work. In my mind, the priority should be in securing the site the public prefer and then worry about the contents and other details later. Too many different people have different priorities and are going to find that by the time they get around to sorting out the pishy wee details, the School will be going onto the site they voted AGAINST at the meeting.

----------


## PantsMAN

> Too many different people have different priorities and are going to find that by the time they get around to sorting out the pishy wee details...


Accurate, succinct and highly eloquent description of much of the meeting.

----------


## scorrie

> Accurate, succinct and highly eloquent description of much of the meeting.


I wasn't at the meeting. I wish I had been though, as I find it hard to believe that there wasn't huge resistance to HRC keeping the Bignold Park on the table. Was any explanation given as to why this is still on the agenda? If the Highland Council have to provide an alternative to the Bignold Park immediately, in order to build on it, then the obvious progression from that is:- If Highland Council DO have a suitable alternative to the Bignold Park, then why the hell aren't they building the School THERE instead? Did Highland Council even consider any other sites in Wick before narrowing it down to the two we have now? If they did, then surely that rules out a Bignold Park alternative rising from the ashes of that previous search.

----------


## PantsMAN

> SNIP
> If Highland Council DO have a suitable alternative to the Bignold Park, then why the hell aren't they building the School THERE instead?
> SNIP


My feeling is that, reading between the lines, Bignold will probably be withdrawn due to the possibility of a lengthy legal challenge. It was apparent that the timescale no longer has any room for lengthy delays.

It may be that there are other options for access onto the school playing field site for buses and other transport which would preclude the need to purchase a very pricey parcel of land adjoining the old radio station.

Certainly, putting car parking and access on the site of the demolished buildings would be workable but not very pleasant in the Caithness winter.

----------


## Venture

> I wasn't at the meeting. I wish I had been though, as I find it hard to believe that there wasn't huge resistance to HRC keeping the Bignold Park on the table. Was any explanation given as to why this is still on the agenda? If the Highland Council have to provide an alternative to the Bignold Park immediately, in order to build on it, then the obvious progression from that is:- If Highland Council DO have a suitable alternative to the Bignold Park, then why the hell aren't they building the School THERE instead? Did Highland Council even consider any other sites in Wick before narrowing it down to the two we have now? If they did, then surely that rules out a Bignold Park alternative rising from the ashes of that previous search.


Of course there was opposition to the Bignold Park option.  It's still on the table because that's the way they do things.  Rather than admit they got it wrong they'll string us along for a few months yet.  As I tried to explain in a previous post questions were asked but no answers were given.  We kept being told they will be answered by officials and then made available in Nov/Dec.  There is no "immediate" alternative to the Bignold Park. Their promise has always been to build on the Bignold and use the playing fields as the alternative.  They just forgot to check that the alternative must be available immediately any building starts.

----------


## Venture

Out of curiosity can anyone tell me which local councillors were at the meeting on Monday night? The tiered seating made it difficult to see who was in attendance.

----------


## Venture

> Certainly, putting car parking and access on the site of the demolished buildings would be workable but not very pleasant in the Caithness winter.


Aye Y-Fronts will be no use to you then PantsMan.  Better look out your Long Johns. ::

----------


## PantsMAN

> Aye Y-Fronts will be no use to you then PantsMan.  Better look out your Long Johns.


Personally I favour a thermal all-in-one. Sewn into it on the first of november...

----------


## scorrie

> Of course there was opposition to the Bignold Park option.  It's still on the table because that's the way they do things.  Rather than admit they got it wrong they'll string us along for a few months yet.  As I tried to explain in a previous post questions were asked but no answers were given.  We kept being told they will be answered by officials and then made available in Nov/Dec.  There is no immediate alternative to the Bignold Park. Their promise has always been to build on the Bignold and use the playing fields as the alternative.  They jusy forgot to check that the alternative must be available immediately any building starts.


Can you direct me to the evidence where the Highland Council promised to build on the Bignold Park and use the Playing Fields as an alternative?

Why can't answers be made until available until Nov/Dec? 

I don't buy into "That's the way they do things", I would be pressing for a firm, and PUBLIC, commitment to the Playing Fields as a site.

The Highland Council are playing people like a tuppenny concertina here.

----------


## Venture

> Can you direct me to the evidence where the Highland Council promised to build on the Bignold Park and use the Playing Fields as an alternative?
> 
> Why can't answers be made until available until Nov/Dec? 
> 
> I don't buy into "That's the way they do things", I would be pressing for a firm, and PUBLIC, commitment to the Playing Fields as a site.
> 
> The Highland Council are playing people like a tuppenny concertina here.


Oops a slip of the brain there.  I meant to say intention not promise.  My apologies, but Im sure you knew what I meant.  I refer to the article in the Groat of January 13th 2010 - Quote -

"Wick councillor Katrina MacNab stated that if the proposal was a viable option then the football clubs currently using the Bignold Park would move to the all-weather pitch behind the high school.
    Ward manager David Sutherland said he had met with football representatives and it was felt that the swapping of the Bignold Park facilities to the high school offered a lot more, with the proposed takeover of the games hall as an indoor facility that could be used by the community."


If you want answers or commitment, contact HRC.

----------


## scorrie

> Oops a slip of the brain there.  I meant to say intention not promise.  My apologies, but Im sure you knew what I meant.  I refer to the article in the Groat of January 13th 2010 - Quote -
> 
> "Wick councillor Katrina MacNab stated that if the proposal was a viable option then the football clubs currently using the Bignold Park would move to the all-weather pitch behind the high school.
>     Ward manager David Sutherland said he had met with football representatives and it was felt that the swapping of the Bignold Park facilities to the high school offered a lot more, with the proposed takeover of the games hall as an indoor facility that could be used by the community."
> 
> 
> If you want answers or commitment, contact HRC.


Just to clarify matters, do the Parent Council still wish to prevent a build on The Bignold Park? If so, what measures are they taking to achieve this aim?

You seem more than happy to swallow anything the Highland Council spout, as being gospel and have faith in whispers and secrecy, over any actual action.

I am laying my cards on the table here and letting readers of this board know that I have offered the results of the enquiries I have been making to The Parent Council, in the hope that it might help in some way. I have had contact with and received information from an organisation called Fields In Trust, with regard to similar situations and the legal efforts that led to the Councils involved dropping their proposals to build on the sites in question. This offer was not taken up by the Parent Council and despite talk of bringing my information to the table, this never happened. Instead, there were long periods without even a response to politely refuse my offer. I thought of withdrawing my offer but gave it a bit more time to see if it might help. However, I am effectively talking to a brick wall, with whispers and rumours seemingly making more impact as a deterrent to the build on Bignold Park. I have proof in my possession  that you confirmed, with an expert, that what I have said here is absolutely correct regarding the legality of the situation. My position has been consistent and clear throughout. You are cobbling together bits and pieces as you go along, with talk of this and that, shocks for the Highland Council and Local Councillors, meetings being cancelled or the agenda changed, The Bignold Park being a big NO GO etc etc, yet NONE of that has happened. The articles you quote above are worth nothing, they were already proved to be nonsense at the first meeting, where John Henderson asked if the facilities provided through the fund named after his late Son Liam could be guaranteed to be secured in any way if the Highland Council decided to build on Bignold Park. Anyone who attended that meeting can confirm that the question was not answered. You are talking a good fight but not throwing any punches. I find the lack of response to a genuine offer of help to be quite rude, and, as they say on Dragon's Den, for that reason, I am OUT!!

----------


## PantsMAN

I am unaware that the Parent Council had decided by a vote to oppose the Bignold on principle.

Is this in the minutes?

I thought they were conducting a campaign to guage public opinion on which option was the best for the future of the school.....

Unless 'you' know otherwise?

----------


## scorrie

> I am unaware that the Parent Council had decided by a vote to oppose the Bignold on principle.
> 
> Is this in the minutes?
> 
> I thought they were conducting a campaign to guage public opinion on which option was the best for the future of the school.....
> 
> Unless 'you' know otherwise?


The Parent Council member who came to my door with postcards for expressing your preferred option stated that he was against the notion of building on the Bignold Park. To give him his due, he offered no opinion until AFTER I had selected and explained my preference. Anyone who was at the first meeting would have heard Prof Baikie berate the Highland Council staff for "massaging" the figures to make Bignold Park look a better option by not comparing like for like and he also commented on how the Bignold Park option was "parachuted" into the equation out of the blue. Anyone there would have a hard job coming away with any other opinion than Mr Baikie opposing a build on Bignold Park.
When someone posted here stating that they had contacted The Highland Council to express opposition to building on Bignold Park, Venture replied stating that he/she hoped that hundreds more would do the same. That seems pretty clear cut to me as to where the land lies. Considering that this thread was originally titled along the lines of "Let's stop Highland Council building on the Bignold Park" and the number of times, coupled to content, that Venture has posted on the thread, I think it is safe to assume the agenda here. 

I am NOT going to make Public anything that may, or may not, have been said in private. My take on this is based on what I consider to have been made clear on this forum and in Public. If the Parent Council's agenda is completely different to what I have picked up on, I of course apologise for that and welcome any clarification.

----------


## Venture

> Just to clarify matters, do the Parent Council still wish to prevent a build on The Bignold Park? If so, what measures are they taking to achieve this aim?
> 
> You seem more than happy to swallow anything the Highland Council spout, as being gospel and have faith in whispers and secrecy, over any actual action.
> 
> I am laying my cards on the table here and letting readers of this board know that I have offered the results of the enquiries I have been making to The Parent Council, in the hope that it might help in some way. I have had contact with and received information from an organisation called Fields In Trust, with regard to similar situations and the legal efforts that led to the Councils involved dropping their proposals to build on the sites in question. This offer was not taken up by the Parent Council and despite talk of bringing my information to the table, this never happened. Instead, there were long periods without even a response to politely refuse my offer. I thought of withdrawing my offer but gave it a bit more time to see if it might help. However, I am effectively talking to a brick wall, with whispers and rumours seemingly making more impact as a deterrent to the build on Bignold Park. I have proof in my possession  that you confirmed, with an expert, that what I have said here is absolutely correct regarding the legality of the situation. My position has been consistent and clear throughout. You are cobbling together bits and pieces as you go along, with talk of this and that, shocks for the Highland Council and Local Councillors, meetings being cancelled or the agenda changed, The Bignold Park being a big NO GO etc etc, yet NONE of that has happened. The articles you quote above are worth nothing, they were already proved to be nonsense at the first meeting, where John Henderson asked if the facilities provided through the fund named after his late Son Liam could be guaranteed to be secured in any way if the Highland Council decided to build on Bignold Park. Anyone who attended that meeting can confirm that the question was not answered. You are talking a good fight but not throwing any punches. I find the lack of response to a genuine offer of help to be quite rude, and, as they say on Dragon's Den, for that reason, I am OUT!!



Why the sudden attack on me and the Parent Council?  

You posted on this board that you had made enquiries re the ownership of the land and mentioned that you were looking for some legal help with the information you had. I would like to mention that the PC had in fact been in touch with Colin Rennie at Fields in Trust in July before you mentioned it on this board. 

After your post on the org I contacted you on 22nd August and offered to take your information and have it checked out.  I did this and replied to you on 24th August.  I also mentioned about meeting up with you to discuss matters further.  I then contacted you again by email on 8th September and you did not respond. I contacted you through the org and you responded on the 12th to say that you had been away in Paisley.  You said you would read your emails and then get back to me. I had hoped you would contact me again before the public meeting. I didn't think it appropriate that I should hound you as you mentioned on the board that your mother was in hospital and you might perhaps not be able to attend the pubic meeting.  The next contact I had from you was at 23.36 on Wednesday 15th September when you emailed me to say you felt we were ignoring you and being rude and that you were no longer interested in our findings and would be withdrawing your offer to help the campaign.  I'm sorry you feel this way but I don't have a magic wand to make things happen as quick as you would seem to think they should.  

The Parent Council appreciate any support they are given in their fight to stop a new school being built on the Bignold Park.  The consultation does not close until 1st October and the PC are in the process of preparing a detailed submission.  We had hoped to meet up with you as mentioned in our correspondence to you, and discuss your information further but as you have withdrawn your offer both on this board and by email, then so be it.   You have accused us of ignoring you and being rude and I certainly object to that.  We took your information on board and were dealing with it.  The majority of people involved in this campaign have full-time jobs and other commitments and it is very difficult to organise a time that suits everyone, at short notice.  Things were in hand but obviously not happening quick enough for you.

It would have been good to have had on board someone as passionate about the cause as yourself.  It is disappointing that you have chosen now not to do so.  That is your decision and I respect that.   You can of course forward your own submission to the consultation to which I wish you every success.

----------


## Venture

> I am unaware that the Parent Council had decided by a vote to oppose the Bignold on principle.
> 
> Is this in the minutes?
> 
> I thought they were conducting a campaign to guage public opinion on which option was the best for the future of the school.....
> 
> Unless 'you' know otherwise?


Put your wooden spoon away PantsMan.  You've been at enough meetings to know what the Parent Council's agenda is.

----------


## PantsMAN

> You know what the Parent Council's agenda is.


Has this 'agenda' been settled by a vote and duly minuted?

Are all the members aware of this agenda?

Did they all sign up to it?

Otherwise I am unsure as to how it stands.... or does it become a hidden agenda?

----------


## scorrie

> Why the sudden attack on me and the Parent Council?  
> 
> You posted on this board that you had made enquiries re the ownership of the land and mentioned that you were looking for some legal help with the information you had. I would like to mention that the PC had in fact been in touch with Colin Rennie at Fields in Trust in July before you mentioned it on this board. 
> 
> After your post on the org I contacted you on 22nd August and offered to take your information and have it checked out.  I did this and replied to you on 24th August.  I also mentioned about meeting up with you to discuss matters further.  I then contacted you again by email on 8th September and you did not respond. I contacted you through the org and you responded on the 12th to say that you had been away in Paisley.  You said you would read your emails and then get back to me. I had hoped you would contact me again before the public meeting. I didn't think it appropriate that I should hound you as you mentioned on the board that your mother was in hospital and you might perhaps not be able to attend the pubic meeting.  The next contact I had from you was at 23.36 on Wednesday 15th September when you emailed me to say you felt we were ignoring you and being rude and that you were no longer interested in our findings and would be withdrawing your offer to help the campaign.  I'm sorry you feel this way but I don't have a magic wand to make things happen as quick as you would seem to think they should.  
> 
> The Parent Council appreciate any support they are given in their fight to stop a new school being built on the Bignold Park.  The consultation does not close until 1st October and the PC are in the process of preparing a detailed submission.  We had hoped to meet up with you as mentioned in our correspondence to you, and discuss your information further but as you have withdrawn your offer both on this board and by email, then so be it.   You have accused us of ignoring you and being rude and I certainly object to that.  We took your information on board and were dealing with it.  The majority of people involved in this campaign have full-time jobs and other commitments and it is very difficult to organise a time that suits everyone, at short notice.  Things were in hand but obviously not happening quick enough for you.
> 
> It would have been good to have had on board someone as passionate about the cause as yourself.  It is disappointing that you have chosen now not to do so.  That is your decision and I respect that.   You can of course forward your own submission to the consultation to which I wish you every success.


It is not an attack and it is not sudden. When I first contacted you to offer help you took ages to reply. On other occasions there were long periods of silence. It doesn't take a minute to at least let someone know you have received their offer of help. My Wife asked me to forget about trying to help, as she thought it was very rude as well.

I don't know what point you are trying to make regarding contacting Colin Rennie. When I contacted him he knew nothing about the Bignold Park but offered to look into it for me. He received information from Highland Council regarding the ownership of the Bignold Park and shared it with me. If you already knew this from talking to Colin Rennie yourself, then why not just tell me that and explain that you didn't need my input? If he had done this for yourselves first, he would hardly have needed to re-apply to the Highland Council on my behalf. Mr Rennie offered to provide me with copies of documents previously submitted to other Scottish Councils, which were successful in averting proposed builds on similar sites. That is surely something you should either have told me you already possessed, or grabbed at the chance with both hands ASAP, rather than waiting for some sort of secret society meeting.

I have grown disillusioned by the amount of talking done by the Parent Council in ratio to actual action carried out. There has been a policy of secrecy and keeping cards close to the chest and in my opinion little, if anything has actually taken place that will prevent Highland Council from building on the Bignold Park. People are being fobbed off with the notion of questions being asked and The Highland Council answering them in Nov/Dec. The clock is ticking, and while I realise people have other things occupying their time, surely it is not too much to expect to prioritise the best chances of actually preventing a build on the Bignold Park.

I couldn't answer your email as I was in Paisley without access to the internet. That email was NOT an invitation to share my information in any case and amounted to no more than Chinese Whispers as far as I am concerned.

The dates marking the different stages of the process are passing by without any security being reached for the Bignold Park. It is all very well calling for patience but only the law can stop the Bignold from being used when it boils down to the reality. You have mentioned having "as much ammunition as possible", I think you will find you are firing a lot of blanks. The Highland Council have their own "In house" legal team and other Solicitors based in Edinburgh. They may look like they are bumbling along but I believe they know full well what the situation is and are leaking out the facts slowly and tactically and am still concerned that the School will end up on Bignold Park.

Anyway, I am weary of all of this and there is a large swathe of apathy from most of the people who don't either live near the Bignold or have a vested interest of sorts.

----------


## bridgeend

Have to agree with some of the points on here the PTA seem to have plenty of Talk but Very little real Action.
I Know of others that have offered Information  but have never had any contact back from the PTA.
The only one that seems to back his words with actions is Ian Baikie he seems to be a one Man Band well done to him.

----------


## Venture

> Have to agree with some of the points on here the PTA seem to have plenty of Talk but Very little real Action.
> I Know of others that have offered Information  but have never had any contact back from the PTA.
> The only one that seems to back his words with actions is Ian Baikie he seems to be a one Man Band well done to him.


Now that makes little sense.  You say that the Parent Council (it's not the PTA) seem to have plenty talk and very little action.  As Chairman, Iain Baikie is the main spokesperson for the PC therefore his words and actions are those of the PC.  Give us an example of what actions you expect from the PC?

----------


## Venture

> Anyway, I am weary of all of this


........not half as weary as I am after two and a half years down the line of putting up with all those who think they know it all and can do better, particularly those on this forum who hide behind keyboards. Since February 2008, when this campaign started, we have asked for more people to get involved.  They never do. 

I'm bowing out of any further communication with you, I'm not interested in adding any more to your "I have been ignored by the PC" saga. My time is better spent elsewhere fighting for the best school possible for the pupils, preferably not on the Bignold Park.

----------


## wick

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...lands-11543629

So...Highland Council's consultation was fundamentally flawed due to there being insufficient detail provided about the new school in Lochaber.

I hope that the consultation process for our new school doesn't end up being "flawed" in some way or another, leading to even more delays

----------

